# Ankerball!



## gründler (9. März 2008)

hi Bootsfreunde
Ich hab schon überall gesucht,finde aber nix genaues darüber.
Muß ein Ankerball in einer bestimmten Höhe angebracht werden?? oder reicht ein 1,50m langer Mast wo er dran hochgezogen wird?

Danke für Antworten wenn jemand was weiß!
lg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*

da reicht auch ein meter hauptsache er ist zu sehen
greez
andy


----------



## gründler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*

Jo dachte mir auch das nen guter meter reichen muß aber man findet da keine genauen Angaben zu,nun habe ich einen von 1,50m gebaut,wo ich den Ankerball hoch und runterziehen kann.Na dann können die Heringe in Kappeln sich schon mal warm anziehen#6
lg


----------



## Fishzilla (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*

Hallo Dirk.
Ich habe mal eben im Fahrschulbuch nachgelesen.
Da steht nur, das der Ankerball gut sichtbar im vorderen Bereich angebracht werden soll und von allen Seiten aus gesehen werden kann.
Ich binde meinen immer auf dem Kabinendach am Toplicht an.
Bis jetzt gab es mit der Wapo noch keine Probleme.


----------



## gründler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*

hi
Vorne?Ich hab einige Boote gesehen die Hatten hinten am Heck einen,ich hab mir die Halterung hinten am Heck rechts in der Ecke gebaut.Muss der unbedingt vorne sein?
lg


----------



## Fishzilla (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*

Keine Ahnung.
Im Buch steht nur im vorderen Bereich und von allen Seiten gut sehbar.
Meiner ist in der Mitte.


----------



## Fishzilla (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*

Ich denke mal, bei einem Kabinenboot wäre der Ankerball an einer kleinen Stange im hinteren Bereich angebracht recht ungünstig, da er so wohl verdeckt wird.
Wenn du eine offenes Boot hast, könnte es wohl gehen.


----------



## Ribnitzer (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*

Nö, 1,50 m hinten reicht,so ankern bei uns alle die ein Kabinenboot haben.
Die Wapo hat das noch nie beanstandet.


----------



## gründler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*

Ne das was wir nehmen ist eins das offen ist 4,20mx1,65m.Der guckt weit übern Bug hinaus also man sieht ihn von überall ohne einschränkungen ausser die Angler das sind die einzigen großen Aufbauten#6
Denke mal das gibt keine Probleme so!


----------



## Fishzilla (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*



Ribnitzer schrieb:


> Nö, 1,50 m hinten reicht,so ankern bei uns alle die ein Kabinenboot haben.
> Die Wapo hat das noch nie beanstandet.



So würde dann der Ankerball bei meinem Boot gänzlich verdeckt sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fishzilla (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne das was wir nehmen ist eins das offen ist 4,20mx1,65m.Der guckt weit übern Bug hinaus also man sieht ihn von überall ohne einschränkungen ausser die Angler das sind die einzigen großen Aufbauten#6
> Denke mal das gibt keine Probleme so!



Glaube ich auch nicht.
Oder ihr müsst beim angeln immer im Deckung bleiben.


----------



## gründler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ankerball!*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch nicht.
> Oder ihr müsst beim angeln immer im Deckung bleiben.


 
Die Angler sitzen überwiegend im Boot also er guckt über die Köpfe weg schon getestet gestern.Ach ich habe einen dabei der ist nen 1,50m hoch wenn das nicht reicht muß ich mich halt (wenn) rechtfertigen.Aber glaube das das so in Ordnung geht,mir ging es nur darum ob es eine mindesthöhe gibt!
Danke erstmal an alle für die Antworten!


----------

